# Custome Building a Trailer.



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

So I had an Idea. (btw this is just a what if idea it is by no means going down anytime soon if ever lol)

Would it be possible to take a flat bed heavy metal hay trailer and convert it into a working horse trailer? Use the flat bed as the base and cut and weld up walls/ ramps/ dividers/ doors/ windows/ etc.? Just whatever you wanted! You could totally customize one with whatever you wanted to add into it. Everything from living quarters to easy access doors, suicide doors, tack compartment with saddle racks and bridle pegs. You could add tie rings where ever you found necessary. You could include slants the horses had to back out of or a full stall size spot to turn them around or to put them in for over night trips. You could even choose between reg. hitch or goose neck based on what flat bed you start with.

It was just an idea I had. And I figured anyone with Good cutting and welding skills could handle it. So I figured I would ask and see what others thought of the idea.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't see why not. My neighbor built a 4 horse, goose neck, stock trailer from scratch and you would never know that it wasn't factory built. He built the frame and all.

It's just that for the average person, it may be time and cost prohibitive.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It is expensive, but definitely can be done. My brother built his own dirtbike trailer and I was giving him crap about making me a horse trailer. He said he would, but that I would end up spending just about as much on materials/labor as I would just buying one. Aluminum prices are pretty high right now (at least compared to 2 years ago based on our invoices).


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

That would be such a fun project, I've known a couple of people to get a start on building one and give up because of time consumption though.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes lol it def wouldnt be something that could be done quickly...takes to much time. Ive just always sorta wanted to try it. Im excellent at cutting metal, i do real nice clean cuts with the cutting torch. (yes very strange talent for a girl) Im going to be learning to weld. My brother makes some of the prettiest welds ive seen around here (I keep bugging him about becoming a welder) and he is going to teach me.

If ever one day money in not an issue for me ive decided I would love to make a custom trailer. Ive got fantastic plans for one too...im going into the design field so drawing up the plans was fun lol even if its only a dream. Ive even got a friend with a flat bed...its the one i decided i liked enough to base my plans off it lol.

Yes lol it would be a lovely project if money were not an issue.

Anyone else know what their perfect trailer would have in it? I might post up my designs just for fun.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The problem I see with starting on a flatbed trailer is the wieght. Flatbed trailers have to be built quite a bit heavier to support much weight but a horse trailer uses the roof and walls to add rigidity and hold the weight kind of like a suspension bridge. If you cut the walls and roof off of a horse trailer it won't hold much weight without buckling.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> The problem I see with starting on a flatbed trailer is the wieght. Flatbed trailers have to be built quite a bit heavier to support much weight but a horse trailer uses the roof and walls to add rigidity and hold the weight kind of like a suspension bridge. If you cut the walls and roof off of a horse trailer it won't hold much weight without buckling.


Thats what I was wondering. The weight would be something that would put the brakes on this idea. You might be better off starting with a used crappy horse trailer and rebuilding it. They also sell trailer kits for building your own, but that might be going to far the other way, being to light weight.
I don't think its a silly skill at all for a girl to have. I like using a cutting torch and welder too. Very handy skills to have. I've made my share of cattle feeders out of 55 gallon barrels when I was a kid :lol:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My thought is why would you. I think it would have poor resale. Most trailer manufacturers will customize something for you.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree, I think the biggest issue with homemade trailers is that they start to get pretty heavy due to the materials used. 

I also think most companies have lots and lots of options to customize a trailer for you. Then you will end up with something professional looking and that should be safe and meet all regulations to your region.


----------

